# Deep Water Crossing



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Its just too dang hot to stick to the trails


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

so much for those rubber boots!


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Definitely way cooler than ordinary trail riding.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks refreshing


----------

